# My new Baby!



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

As of 3 hours ago from the Toronto Int'l Bike show. It is an early birthday gift from my most amazing girlfriend. Now if the weather would just co-operate I would be doing the Snoopy Dance. We only went to the show so I could look around, but my girlfriend surprised the bejesus out of me by letting me take this home. I am an extremely lucky fellow.

All stock for now but clipless and a wireless computer to follow







.
.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your new toy enjoy the ride.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice one!
I also went with the intention of just picking up a new helmet and ended up about 300 lighter. New shoes, helmet and saddle  I was feeling 'spendy'. 
What'd you pay for the Synapse out the door?


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

$1525 tax incl.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweeet. I've got a CAAD9-5 that I love.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! Clean with a very classy color scheme. Enjoy.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride, your GF is very understanding, I have plenty of mates who have partners who go off when they want to spend money on bikes and gear.

Lucky I have a very understanding wife as well. She scared me the other week, said I could have a new frame.....  

cheers

Ralph


----------



## nugtr (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice bike, congrats, I recently purchased 2011 Caad 8.5 shimano 105 white w/red, black trim. I cant wait to get out and ride, this winter in upstate NY does not want to let go.


----------



## zedliang (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice ride! I like the clean black/white look.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Chaz (Sep 24, 2005)

Marry Her Quick !


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

gus68 said:


> Does she have a sister?


I get dibbs on her red head sister.!!!


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> I get dibbs on her red head sister.!!!


She IS the red-headed sister and I am one lucky guy. And she really does have red hair.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------

